# kubota m9000 buy or not?



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well we are looking for a decent baling tractor with a loader. I found this m9000 through a friend. It needs a clutch, current one slipping. 2700 hrs on it and has nor been run in 2yrs. It has a 1251 loader. I went and looked at ir . Bucket pins are tight and started right up shifts through all gears nice. Supposedly has just spread horse manure its whole life. I can have it bought for 7500 bucks. Seems like a good deal. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a bad looking machine and a realy good price. Tires are in the future but there's a little life left in them. Nice that they had the cast rim weights on there that should help keep the plunger feel to a minimum.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I bet if you don't buy it someone around here would be interested. Heck that's approaching my price range.

Is the bucket a quick disconnect? If so what style?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The m9000 was one of kubota's best! I have ran 3 or 4 of these in the past in broiler houses. It will have plenty of power to run a smaller baler such as 4x5 or 5x5 but I wouldn't put it on anything bigger unless really flat ground and then you will still definately know its there. The loader itself looks like our old quick disconnect from the tractor. But the bucket appears to still be the pins instead of all Kubota's nowadays I've seen use skidsteer style. At 7500 I believe it's a good deal. Make sure all the loader pins are not seized up because they are a mother to replace its just a kubota thing! Good luck!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Assuming clutch is $2500, that's still a very good deal. M9000 will pull a 4/5 baler easy. I pulled a 4/5 baler with my M7040 on flat ground and even some inclines no problem.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Now I want in the future to put a Kuhn grabber on the front of this thing. I called Kubota and the loader has a 2750 operating capacity. That should be plenty I think. I really want a 18 bale kuhn,does anyone run an 18 bale around here on a similiar sized tractor?

Also I checked all the pins nothing is seized up, however they clearly were not a fan of greasing pins.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have baled green planting grass with my JD 530 round baler, 5x5 bales, using my M7040 with no problem. (yea, flat ground tho). No idea what they weighed, but I loaded them on the gooseneck with the same tractor.

From that experience, I don't think you'll have a power problem with a 9000.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have never run in problems with baling on a hill.(small sq.) What kind of problems are you guys talking about? Power? Also what type of power is a m7040


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> I have never run in problems with baling on a hill.(small sq.) What kind of problems are you guys talking about? Power? Also what type of power is a m7040


Round bales. Put a thousand pound roll of hay in a 5,000 pound baler and and things could get exciting on hills.

The basic M9000 weighs 5,100 lbs.

Small squares should not be a problem.

If the clutch is the only issue with the tractor then it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience runnning a kuhn grabber on one of these?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its got the cast rear wheels that add what 1700 lbs or something, thats a good point. The dry clutch will likely need doing every couple of thousand hours like other dry clutch loader tractors but its easy as its open station.

The farm down the road used an M9000 for years loading heavy sileage bales and baling silage. I can't imagine it would have trouble with a baler on any normal hills.

The loader should be fine for the grapple, if you added a high rise frame and rotator you might start getting close. Guy I bought my baler from ran an 18 bale Steffen with high rise and rotator on his JD146 loader which is rated at 2550 lbs of lift. He ran it 10 years, said he pulled a cylinder apart one time driving on rough ground with a full grapple. Guess the relief valve isn't in the circuit when not lifting.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now I want in the future to put a Kuhn grabber on the front of this thing. I called Kubota and the loader has a 2750 operating capacity. That should be plenty I think. I really want a 18 bale kuhn,does anyone run an 18 bale around here on a similiar sized tractor?


I don't think you'll want a grabber that big on that size of tractor. I have a steffen's on a NH TN95 10 bales flat ,12 on edge is plenty for it ,tires filled ,400 pounds of wheel weights , and a round bale while grabbing make's it feel pretty good. The wieght is not the problem it's all the leverage that grabber has on you . They stick way out there .


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Umm I feel stupid asking but what is a high rise frame and rotator?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> I have never run in problems with baling on a hill.(small sq.) What kind of problems are you guys talking about? Power? Also what type of power is a m7040


An M7070 is a smaller, but newer version of a M9000. I have the hydraulic shuttle on mine, loader, cab and filled rear tires, so its pretty heavy.

I ran a NH7060 sileage special round baler on my M7040 mostly on flat ground but up/down some hills and had no significant issues.

M-9000 is quite a bit more tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The rotator lets you turn bales after picking up. Great for loading into corners of barns, cross stacking, taking loads off stackwagon piles etc. Saves a lot of setting grabs of hay down and driving around to the other side.

The high rise frame lets your loader stack much higher. Its like a jib extension for your loader. It also reduces how much you can handle from the leverage.

Not my picture or tractor but a high rise frame and rotator on a smallish JD 146 loader.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

sethd11 said:


> Does anyone have any experience runnning a kuhn grabber on one of these?


I use a Kuhn grapple with my Kubota M6800. The back tires are loaded with Rim Guard (beet juice) adding about 1500 lbs. I think the grapple is around 750 lbs. times 10 bales (50 lbs each give or take) equals no problems. I go six high on the wagon giving me 150 bales.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I might be able to run that 18 bale then, it has rim guard also, plus them cast centers. I could also fab up a counterweight if it gets tipsy.

That bale rotator looks impressive. I'm assuming it also grabs.(duh). However you cannot grab off the ground only of wagons and past the second layer high. Unless I am a moron. Good possibility there


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would buy it in a minute.....


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Like I said weight is not a problem .I can stack bales 9 , 10 high . The problem is moving arund in uneven or hilly ground . I do have the rotator on my grab . Makes it about 1000 pounds , befor hay . Tractor weight is 6800 ,add loader another 3500 plus or minus couple hundred , 400 pounds of rear wheel weights , 1000 pound 5x5 bale on back and rear tires have the rim gaurd . 13000 pounds there about . But you still have 1500 pounds hanging way out in front of you ,add 6 more bale plus a larger grabber going to equel a lot of weight out there . Just saying . Just around the barn and even ground may be good , get trying to go fast across hay fields may not be so good . My helpers are younger and I don't want them getting hurt , but I also need to make good time .

I'm not saying don't buy the tractor ,just that I think an 18 bale grab is going to be to big .


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> That bale rotator looks impressive. I'm assuming it also grabs.(duh). However you cannot grab off the ground only of wagons and past the second layer high. Unless I am a moron. Good possibility there


You can grab off the ground .

Doing straw tomorrow I'll try to get a couple photos for you Sethd


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You use the curl circuit to set the grapple on the ground.

The other issue is the room to let the corners of the grapple past the frame pushes the grapple out farther from the loader.

A fellow named RodinNS on other board has an 18 bale kuhns' on a Ford 4630 I think it is? Roughly the same size tractor as the M6800. The M9000 is quite a bit bigger machine, the M8200 and M9000 are the larger frame.



sethd11 said:


> sethd11, on 11 Jul 2013 - 11:13 PM, said:
> That bale rotator looks impressive. I'm assuming it also grabs.(duh). However you cannot grab off the ground only of wagons and past the second layer high. Unless I am a moron. Good possibility there


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

A friend of ours is trying to sell an M 9000 with an after market cab and 9' Fisher plow! She's asking 22K!!! Not getting much interest!!! It's a low hour tractor, but 22K???


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks chessiedog, pretty stoked about the pictures. How many bales can u do on a good day with your accumulator setup? In straw anyways. I just heard that a guy down south did 7400 bales with two balers with 18 bale accumulators. Apparently with an early start.

Where would I go about looking for the rotatator?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't imagine 7400 bales in a day, 3700 bales per baler, say 300 bales per hour average for 12 hours? It would be an 18 hour day or more.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry back to the topic, Steffens sells the rotators.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a hard time believing also, sounds fishy. I'm heading to Steffens website now!! . Someone needs to start a most small sqaures a day and with what equipment


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Those tie-hog guys running 3 balers on a triple hitch plus a single baler put up 5000 bales a day in a shortish window for baling.


sethd11 said:


> I have a hard time believing also, sounds fishy. I'm heading to Steffens website now!! . Someone needs to start a most small sqaures a day and with what equipment


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have ya bought the tractor yet.....


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sethd only got a couple shots was a crazy day . Of course is there any other kind ? As you can see this thing sticks out past the loader pretty far . So it has a lot of leverage on you . That's one of the things with the rotator model has to stick out more so is has room to clear the main frame when you rotate it . It only rotates 90 degrees one way .

Today we only did about a 1000 bales . Started off on some hay was to wet yet. Left it went 2 miles up the road and started straw ,run about 500 bales ,guys calls me says I just saw chance of rain before noon tomorrow . Lets go back to the hay . So pack up 2 miles back down the road and do another 530 bales of hay .Done for the day . Started about 2 quit about 7 .

P.S. spell check does not work for me for some reason using firefox browser .


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow you can really stack hay high with that. Thanks for the pictures! I hope u get your hay up before the rain.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful land Chessiedog. Great to see pics without houses and trailers dotting the countryside. Was that Orchard and Timothy you were baling?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

It was orchard an alfalfa, Mike . Part of that field the alfalfa is thick other side not so much .


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tractor has been purchased! Thanks for the advice all. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man that trailer would look realllll good behind my F-550.

Does the need to have more and more equipment EVER go away??.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Does the need to have more and more equipment EVER go away??.


 I don't think it ever does....every time I turn around it seems like I need another piece of equipment to get the job done or I have bought a piece of junk and have to replace it and take a big loss.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats!! For the money you couldn't go wrong!! The m9000 is a very nice machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> I don't think it ever does....every time I turn around it seems like I need another piece of equipment to get the job done or I have bought a piece of junk and have to replace it and take a big loss.


It's like you are forever upgrading to better, newer, bigger, faster equipment.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Been off for the week, just read your thread, congrats!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sethd baling straw the other day was baling about 360 an hour . Accumulator was cyclying 12 bales about every minute an 45 seconds . My driving speed was a wooping 1.5 to 1.7 miles per hour . lol . Baling behind a 30 foot head . Wheat made 94 bushels to the acre ,straw was making about 75 .


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog, I start straw this week unfortunately all by hand! If I could do 360bales an hr, which I could but then I would be baling by myself considering its gonna be 90+ this week.

Jd3430. I hate to make you jealous that trailer I got for 5k and its 46 feet long. With pop up beaver tail. Perfect for hay.

Kubota looks better now that I pressured washed every corner of it. Ordering clutch today


----------

